

How fear and patience killed the best start-up I ever encountered - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/12/the-best-way-to-kill-your-start-up-waiting-for-100-certainty/249307/

======
Shorel
It doesn't really feel like it was the best start-up, in fact it seemed doomed
to fail sooner than later.

This quote gives it all: "I hired guys who were cheap because I wasn't sure if
my hypotheses were right"

When the reality around here seems to be that you create a great team first,
and then figure out what product to make.

